# noobie: got Q's , need A's



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

looking to buy new gear this week

the basics: 

6' 1"
190 lbs

new to the sport, will probably ride around 25x+ in the next couple months 

looking for a "all mountain"/"big mountain board"

was looking at the Arbor line, seems the reviews are good, and particularly the ...

A-Frame @ $509

or the 

Arbor Element @ $424

but the reviews seem to say that these boards move faster on the snow then most? so is that not good for a beginner? I just don't want to buy a board and then have to upgrade again for next season..

I assume i'm gonna need a size 162 btw?

Bindings? What brand/type is best for my riding taste? 
Rome Targa - seems to be the leader thus far - thru my research on the forums

Shoes: will definitely try them all on to see what fits me best


all feedback greatly appreciated

thanks

fossilX


----------



## RoughedgesMR (Dec 31, 2008)

i love arbor boards. I had the draft which is there jib board even though it was really stiff. Arbor boards are super fast. It has to do with the way they sinter their bases. The draft was the fastest based board i have ridin until i stepped on my new capita black death inc. I am also 190 and no matter what the specs say, the biggest i ride is a 156, i am on the ice coast though, so i dont see much pow. I have heard great things about the decks you mentioned. If thirty two boots fit you well go with them. 
i have told all my friends this and three didnt listen and got ride and burton. Well both switched over 
mid season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

also, besides shredshop is there any other snowboard shops in the chicago area worth checking out? would like to support the locals


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Is the A-Frame and stuff the new 2008/2009 Series? If it is those are great prices..if they are last years, not so much.
Incase its not this years, you might want to look at Daddies Board Shop, they are a small local shop out here in Portland, OR and they still have their 20% all orders over 199 bucks..and free shipping..they also sell the Rome Targas so if you bundle it all together you could get a pretty sick deal..
incase you dont see it on the page, the coupon code is HOLIDAY2008

Arbor A-Frame - 480 after 20% off
Arbor A-Frame Snowboard

Arbor Element - 400 After 20% off
Arbor Element Snowboard

Rome Targas - 200 after 20% off..
Rome Targa Snowboard Bindings

You might also want to look at the Never Summer Legacy-R, which is a wide version of the SL-R all mountain board. A lot of people seem to really like that board, i know i love my SL-R. Theres reviews on here and out there on the intertubes, then again you never mentioned your foot size so i dont even know if you need a wide board? What foot size?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

10.5 average shoe size
boards are discounted from $599 and $499 and are both 2009 models


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

that is the cheapest price for the arbor boards i have seen, is there NO sales tax if i am not in the same state as them?


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think you can go wrong working with Daddies Boardshop. I was just there last week looking for the new Legacy-R. Unfortunately, they are sold out of the Legacy and the SL-R but if you can find another board on their site, I would purchase it right away and save yourself 20%.

If you have questions, ask for Sarah. She has a lot of good, useful information to help you decide.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

THere is no sales tax in Oregon so there should be zero sales tax. If there is it will definately show you before you click the final buy button 

While the prices you listed arent as cheap, if you can get them locally its up to you if the 30 bucks is worth not having to wait for shipping. Returns might be easier, although Daddies is excellent in that regard as well.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

daddies is sweet, and i always reccomend this, but i would go used for my first board. binders and boots will be fine, but your first board tends to get trashed rather quickly...its up to you though obviously, and with your choices for a board you cant go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Arbor A Frame 162 for $420 plus free shipping, 

is it cheaper anywhere else?

09 arbor snowboard a-frame | boardparadise.com

found some Rome Targa bindings ( 2009 ) for $175 plus free shipping same site, but don't really like the color, anyone got a link for Rome Targas cheaper? would like maybe a more solid black or natural mossy green


Burton Ronin Jumpsuit ( Large )- $357 at shredshop.com - any cheaper anywhere else?

thanks


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Think twice about buying ANYTHING from Tightboards aka Boardparadise:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...nt/4254-tightboards-consumer-fraud-alert.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks about the boardparadise btw

....

after researching the sierra crew, it seems that is the best value for a beginner, 



but what size for me? especially at $119 bux



6' 1" 

190 lbs

10.5 boot



157 , 159 , 162 ?

i did pick up a millenium three 159, burton free-style bindings, and dc shoes off craigslist today for $200, just so i have something for tomarrow and friday, then next days im gonna be riding....


so i'm thinking of the sierra crew, and then should i spent 250-300 on good shoes, and 250-300 on good bindings? or just switch the burton freestyle bindings and dc shoes onto the NEW board and worry about that after the season?

btw i did pick up the ronin one piece forest pattern, some anon solace goggles, and some burton sizzler gloves

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

man I just bought an 09 A Frame for $479 and I thought that was cheap!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

ok, I have gotten 5 days in, 7-11 hour days, plan on getting another 20 days in before end of season, and can do right and left turns all day long without falling, unless there is lots of bumps right next to each other, then i slide out sometimes... again i live in chicago and ride groomers 75% of time and fresh powder 25% of the time, can do all of the mountains/hills in the area... 

i have 10.5 DC shoes and burton freestyle bindings and a 159 millenium board that i got off craigslist for $200, I would like to upgrade.. 

so the question is..

I am going to get the Arbor A Frame 162
( from what i have researched, this seems to be the right size for me on this type of board? ? ?) -
but will the bindings match this board, at least until this off-season, 
when I can find some NEW boots and bindings to match? 

and 2nd - what type boots and binding would match THIS particular board?

thanks - any feedback is good feedback


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

from my understanding most bindings fit all boards and boots are the same. i have an a frame with forum republic bindings with salomon boots

the bindings are good bc they are able to adjust a lot for different boot sizes


----------

